# Beer tap handles commision



## scrimman (Jun 26, 2016)

'Lo y'all
My brother a while back got into home brewing...I mean SERIOUSLY got into home brewing. He's actually pretty good at it. He commissioned me to replace the nasty 'ole plastic tap handles on his kegerator to something more....interesting. I hope he'll like 'em; he gets to receive them over the weekend of the 4th!

There are two; the male:

 

 



And the female.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 14


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2016)

Those look awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 26, 2016)

There sharp. Great job man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2016)

Very very cool Sean! SOOoooo much better than a stock tap

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 26, 2016)

Too cool! Nice work on the carving.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 26, 2016)

What they all said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 26, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 26, 2016)

He will love em!! I see more in your future

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice work. They look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2016)

Those are seriously cool! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2016)

Super cool tap handles. He'll have to name them something really clever like "Him" and "Her".

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## scrimman (Jun 27, 2016)

I've decided that the male will have to be named 'Phil', 'cuz that's gonna be his job from now on. Haven't come up with anything cleaver for her, though......
Thanks, guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 27, 2016)

She could be Ophilia. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scrimman (Jul 7, 2016)

Here is that video I warned y'all about.....


----------

